# Elegy for piano



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

In the last days I was working on this little elegy for piano in a-minor. It starts rather sad, has some eruptions in the middle but resolves peacefully towards the end as a variation of the beginning theme in A-Major.

www.gerdprengel.de/my_lament.mp3

www.gerdprengel.de/my_lament.pdf

Gerd


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

In my first version the piano sound was rather poor. Now I recorded it again with another piano which I think is much better. Please listen to it again and give me your thoughts. Thank you!

Gerd


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice, Gerd. I think the best part is from 2:40. The mood swings from minor to major was very effectful 
Maybe a bit more variations in tempi would lift the piece even more.

Let me hear your thoughts on my own pieces :cheers:

Alex Atreyu


----------

